# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تحصیلی از انسانی به تجربی

## نگاربانو

سلاااام و خسته نباشین ازتون خواهش میکنم جواب من رو بدید تا یک عمر مدیونتون باشم کسی بلد نیست راهنماییم کنه..     من مدرک بیش دانشگاهی انسانی دارم و لیسانس حقوق از دانشگاه آزاد حالا میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم واسه بزشکی آیا باید حتما مدرک بیش دانشگاهی تجربی بگیرم یا لازم نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ برای دانشگاه سراسری میدونم لازم نیست برای بزشکی دانشگاه آزاد میخواستم بدونم..... در واقع دانشگاه آزاد مدرک بیش دانشگاهی تجربی میخواد از من یا نه؟ یک دنیا ممنونم و سباس :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amjad abde

نه نمی خواد من خودم انسانی هستم الان دارم کنکور تجربی می خونم با خیال راحت بیا امتحان بده انشاالله که به هدفت به رسی 

فرستاده شده از Hol-U19ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

